
Show HN: Add texting to your landline in ~5 minutes - albydarned
https://pigeonsms.com
======
albydarned
Hi HN! I made Pigeon SMS to help businesses reach more customers how they want
to be reached. You can add text messaging to virtually any landline in ~5 mins
with our fully automated signup. You then get awesome features like:

\- Two way sms

\- Groups

\- Keywords

\- Auto responders

\- Templates

\- Scheduled messages

\- Website widget

\- Geo based message

\- Webhooks

\- Lots of other _cool_ stuff

Check out our site. I would love feedback on our landing page and video. I’ll
keep an eye on the thread for any questions :)

~~~
mrkstu
Does this require porting the number? If not how are you gaining control of
the SMS in the SMS address database?

~~~
albydarned
Good question! No, using Pigeon SMS does not require porting the number. We’ve
partnered with upstream carriers to add sms while leaving the voice component
intact.

~~~
mrkstu
So are all American carriers (ILEC/CLEC/SIP Providers) available or do
potential customers have to do service availability checks?

~~~
albydarned
Nearly all numbers are supported. The only numbers we can’t text enable are
Bandwidth.com numbers, but that should be resolved in the coming months.

